# Muay thai in manchester?



## Subegsingh97 (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking for a new muay thai club in manchester, any suggestions? greater manchester


----------



## Cle_Fit (Nov 30, 2013)

There's a few in Manchester and all have their pros and cons. Without being biased to my own place I'd suggest looking at the following link: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=muay+thai+manchester it's worth visiting the gyms to see if it suits your personal needs, hope this comes helpful.


----------



## Jonno Chipchase (Dec 4, 2013)

If you want to come try our gym , Manchester Muay Thai - MFA - Home of Champions give us a ring or an email mate

everyone welcome


----------



## Zee (Jun 29, 2014)

My son trains Muay Thai at Manchester Muay Thai MFA and would personally recommend this gym...check it out...you can't go wrong


----------



## roman30 (Oct 27, 2014)

My son trains Muay Thai at Manchester Muay Thai MFA and would personally recommend this gym...check it out...you can't go wrong

naeem


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Jonno Chipchase said:


> If you want to come try our gym , Manchester Muay Thai - MFA - Home of Champions give us a ring or an email mate
> 
> everyone welcome





Zee said:


> My son trains Muay Thai at Manchester Muay Thai MFA and would personally recommend this gym...check it out...you can't go wrong





roman30 said:


> My son trains Muay Thai at Manchester Muay Thai MFA and would personally recommend this gym...check it out...you can't go wrong
> 
> naeem


Interesting first posts.....


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm off to join Manchester Muay Thai after reading these convincing reviews...


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Master Sken has his own academy in Manchester, there is Phoenix Muay Thai and a bunch of good places including wolf academy. Stealth BJJ in Oldham also have Muay Thai classes and the MMA gym in Manchester under oxford road called SBG have Muay Thai and boxing along with BJJ and wrestling.


----------

